# Alternative zu Ufermatten



## Perby (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was kann ich nehmen, um günstig und einfach meine Teichfolie am Rand abzudecken? Wie teuer sind eigentlich Böschungsmatten?

Sind die 100% wasserfest? Nicht das dadurch die Kapillarsperre aufgehoben wird?

Sind vielleicht blöde Fragen, aber ich habe da wenig Ahnung und möchte mich vorher informieren.

Danke.



Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hallo,

ich hatte wohl ein ähnliches Problem und hier im Forum hat man mir zu Ufermatten

von NG geraten  die hab ich gekauft und bin gerade dabei diese zu verarbeiten

 bin begeistert habe mir auch gleich Ufermattensaat mitgekauft.

Damit machst du nichts falsch !


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hallo Perby,

ich würde nicht auf Ufermatten verzichten wollen.
Die von NG sind auf alle Fälle sehr gut - es gibt auch bei Ebay günstigere, die haben aber
nicht ganz die Qualität.
Böschungsmatten würde ich nicht nehmen.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hallo,

@ Moderlieschenking: Ich danke Dir für den Tipp   sind tolle Matten


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hallo,
es geht auch mit  Rasenteppich aus dem Baumarkt,die billigsten ohne Noppen, das ist wichtig sonst schwimmen sie auf.  Das erkaufst du dir damit, das sie steifer sind und die Anpassung schwerer ist. 

Also, entweder teurer und einfach, oder preiswerter und mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hi,

ich hab auch nur die Billigversion, Kunstrasen aus dem Baumarkt. Ist auch nach 3 Jahren Sonneneinstrahlung noch grün und Moose, Flechten, Gräser, Blutaugensämlinge und Seekannen wurzeln auch drauf fest

MfG Frank


----------



## Perby (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Danke schon mal. Ich werde mich nach den NG-Matten schlau machen.

Jetzt schalte ich erstmal ab.


----------



## Perby (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Oder doch den Kunstrasen?

bin morgen zufällig im Baumarkt, mal informieren. Ich will ja nur den schwarzen Folienrand überdecken. 
Aber die Sache mit der Kapillarsperre ist mir mit den Matten noch nicht klar. Die saugen sich doch voll ??


----------



## meinereiner (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Oder den Uferbereich anders gestalten, dann braucht's keine Ufermatte.


----------



## zuppinger (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Oder den Uferbereich anders gestalten, dann braucht's keine Ufermatte.



Und das würde wie aussehen?
Ich habe den "Vorteil", dass mein Teich noch ein großes Loch ist und möchte natürlich mit möglichst geringem Aufwand den Rand schützen. Sobald ich weiter bin, stelle ich meinen Teich auch hier vor.

http://teichgeschichten.blog.de

Bernd


----------



## Mark2111 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

ICh hbas bei mir mit der UBBINK Böschungsmatte aus kunststoff gemacht!
Pflanzen haben super halt und Kies hält auch in dem Geflecht.

Btw. Hab noch was 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35441

LG mArk


----------



## Nori (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Ich verwende seit Jaahren die günstigen Matten aus Ebay - keinerlei Probleme, mit der Zeit wachsen die auch ein ohne dass man was macht.
Ne Bekannte hat es mit dem Kunstrasen ohne Noppen genauso gut hinbekommen - sie hat nur den Teppich noch mit Sand eingerieben, damit er schneller bewächst.
Die speziellen Ufermatten sind meiner Meinung nach durch die bessere Flexibilität besser um Kurven zu verlegen - außerdem würde ich den Kunstrasen aus dem Baumarkt länger vorab Wässern (mögliche belastende Stoffe ausschwämmen). 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Wir haben die Ufermatten von der Rolle, nicht die ganz preiswerten, aber so im mittleren Preissegment, haben die mit Sand eingerieben und jetzt im 3. Jahr sind sie schon gut bemoost und so kaum noch zu sehen.

Zur Kapillarsperre :
Die Teichfolie muß man ja am äußeren Rand hochstellen, damit kein Wasser entweichen kann und nichts in den Teich gespült wird. Die Ufermatte - die sich natürlich vollsaugt, das ist ja der Sinn des Ganzen, soll ja bewachsen werden und dann sozusagen unsichtbar werden - darf nicht gleichlang mit der Teichfolie sein, sondern muß 1 - 2 cm kürzer sein, so dass die Teichfolie die absolute Kapillarsperre ist und die Ufermatte um einiges darunter schon aufhört, so dass sie kein Wasser nach außen transportieren kann.


----------



## meinereiner (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Ufermatten*

Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Ufergestaltung:

Das erste Beispiel zeigt die Gestaltung eines Teiches bei dem mit einer Ufermatte/Steinfolie die Teichfolie kaschiert werden muss.

Meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser sind die unteren zwei Beispiele der Ufergestaltung:

Das mittlere Beispiel mit großen Steinen/Felsen als Ufer. Z.B. mit größeren unregelmäßigen Granitsteinen. Man kann auch mehrere Lagen übereinander stapeln. Man sollte aber als Schutz für die Teichfolie zwischen der eigentlichen Teichfolie und den Steinen eventuell noch schmale Teichfolienstreifen legen. 
Diese Gestaltung mit den großen Steinen ist eher rustikal, hat aber, wenn man so das Ufer höher setzt (mit mehreren Lagen Steine), einen gewissen Schutz vor räuberischen Katzen.

Das untere Beispiel zeigt ein flaches Kiesufer welches relativ natürlich aussieht. Damit der Kies nicht in den Teich abrutscht, muss man rings um das ganze Ufer 'Taschen' anlegen.
Ich hab das so gelöst, dass ich kesseldruckimprägnierte Bretter zugespitzt habe und dann Schräg in das Erdreich eingeschlagen habe, als Abstützung für die Bretter die horizontal verlegt werden (immer einiges unterhalb der Wasserlinie). Man sollte dabei aufpassen. dass bei den Brettern keine spitzen Kanten/Ecken vorhanden sind. Darüber kommt natürlich noch ein Schutzfließ und dann die Teichfolie.

Ich würde auch oben hinter der Kapillarsperre (senkrecht hochgezogene Teichfolie) Kies ausbringen und wenn möglich zum Erdreich hin eine Unkrautfolie einbringen. Im Ufer nur Kies verwenden und keine Erde. Bei Verwendung von Erde hat man das Problem die Uferbepflanzung auszudünnen, falls dann mal alles zugewuchert ist. Genauso eher gröberen Kies zu verwenden. Den bekommt man leichter aus den Wurzeln raus.

Die Folie an der Kapillarsperre nach dem Bau des Teiches etwas überstehen lassen, falls sich der Uferbereich noch setzt. Nicht, dass dann die Kapillarsperre unter die Wasserlinie kommt.

Das flache Kiesufer hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass auch die Katzen relativ gut ans Wasser kommen (ein Problem falls man Fische im Teich hat). 

Ich hoffe mein Bildchen ist einigermaßen verständlich.

Servus
 Robert


----------

